# Pics from WUSV 2016 Qualification Trial



## creegh (Sep 12, 2014)

Some pics from the qualification trial. Missed the first day due to work and they ran early.

Here's some of my favorites 

Fyte von der Staatsmacht


Ari vom Gilbach



Dasko von der Rennbahn


Neo vom Grenzlager


Dexter vom Eisernen Kreuz





Cecylia vom Vogelbergblick




Dux vom Schweizerhof


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

and ?????????? more????????


Lee


----------



## creegh (Sep 12, 2014)

I said favorites ? You want me to post all 90???


----------



## creegh (Sep 12, 2014)

Some more  

Jagr von Wolfstraum 



Ari vom Gilbach


Dux vom Schweizerhof


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I think Lee wanted to see Jagr. 

Thank you for posting.


----------



## creegh (Sep 12, 2014)

I wish I'd been able to get more pics of Jagr for Lee. Good team.


----------

